# Which glaze recommendation & why?



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Hello

What are the benefits of using a glaze after polishing & before waxing? I am doing my xmas list & a glaze might find it's way onto it.

I will be polishing with Gtechniq P1 & waxing with AG HD wax. My car (see garage) is a grey/brownish Honda Civic (soft paint). If caught in the light it has very, very fine swirls. If the P1 does not remove this would the glaze cover them? 

Poorboys Black Hole Glaze seems to be popular, but is it any good & would you recommend it or something else?

Which glaze would you recommend & why? please bear in mind it will be applied by hand.

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

BH is fine, a good glaze.

However I would go for Blackfire Gloss Ehancing Polish, acts as a pre-wax cleanser and also fills so your paint is prepped properly for wax.

Auto Finesse Tripple also does the above jobs nicely, pulls dirt from paint that has already been washed, ironX'd, clayed when I have used it.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

There are so many to choose from. PB Black Hole & CG EZ Creme seem to get good reviews. Its a bit of a minefield


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Another option for you to consider would be Britemax 'Black Max' Ultra Fine Polishing Glaze :thumb:

http://carproductstested.com/exterior-product-reviews/britemax-black-max-review/


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

7MAT said:


> Another option for you to consider would be Britemax 'Black Max' Ultra Fine Polishing Glaze :thumb:
> 
> http://carproductstested.com/exterior-product-reviews/britemax-black-max-review/


Thanks for putting another spanner in the works


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Auto Finesse Tripple or R222 Gloss Enhancing Paintwork Cleanser. 

I'd probably side with Tripple for your car's paint as it's a little bit more slick to use; buffs off easier and with the ultra-soft Honda paint that's vital.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I've used Tripple and its a cracking paint cleanser, but being an AIO wouldn't it limit the choice of LSP where as a 'glaze' would not?

Really depends on what you are looking for out of the products.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

bazves said:


> I've used Tripple and its a cracking paint cleanser, but being an AIO wouldn't it limit the choice of LSP where as a 'glaze' would not?
> 
> Really depends on what you are looking for out of the products.


O/P is using HD wax so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

EZ creme is my go to glaze.. nice amount of fillers and leaves a stunning finish.

for something a bit abrasive a 50:50 mix of clearkote's pink and vanilla moose glazes.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

If it's a glaze your after mate look no further than prima amigo absolutely fantastic stuff, that's my subjective opinion.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> EZ creme is my go to glaze.. nice amount of fillers and leaves a stunning finish.
> 
> for something a bit abrasive a 50:50 mix of clearkote's pink and vanilla moose glazes.


Ta, EZ looking the favourite.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Prima amigo or raceglaze pink glaze,the best glazes ive used.
amigo makes the paint smooth as butter and shiny as hell,raceglaze gives a shine that you wont belive,youll ask your self if you really need a lsp..


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

Another vote for CG EZ Glaze:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

PoorBoys Black Hole or Autofinesse Tripple 3 :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

SWFC said:


> Ta, EZ looking the favourite.


I spoke to the Chaps at Chemical Guys and the CG EZ Creme Glaze does not contain any fillers it's a pure glaze, the CG Glossworkz Glaze is the one with the filling capability.

I had the same issues with regards to glazes mate, the guys at Wash n Wax (Chermical Guys) advised me of the difference.

If it's swirls you want to fill, out of the two it's the Glossworkz Glaze mate. 
I sent the guys the question a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DE 1981 said:


> If it's a glaze your after mate look no further than prima amigo absolutely fantastic stuff, that's my subjective opinion.


Forgot about amigo...
that stuff is SLICK!!! its the slickest glaze ive ever used.. used it on kevs FRP and it was a stunning result.. need to buy some of that!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Demetri said:


> I spoke to the Chaps at Chemical Guys and the CG EZ Creme Glaze does not contain any fillers it's a pure glaze, the CG Glossworkz Glaze is the one with the filling capability.
> 
> I had the same issues with regards to glazes mate, the guys at Wash n Wax (Chermical Guys) advised me of the difference.
> 
> ...


So if the Gtechniq P1 gets rid of the fine swirls then EZ is the one. If swirls still excist then its Glossworkz


----------



## West End1981 (Apr 4, 2009)

Glossworkz glaze is an amazing product. You feel like you're cheating as it glides on like an oil and makes light swirls and scratches vanish infront of your eyes. Obviously they are hidden but if you are looking for a slick wet look I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

IMO Smartwax SmartGlaze is brilliant and seems to get very little mention on here. I really dont know why, I have seen noticeable imrpovements in my cars finish since using it along with SmartSealant !


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Right chaps, thanks for your input. If the slight swirls can be removed I will buy EZ Creme, if not then its going to be Glossworkz


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wont be disappointed with either mate.. i have both EZ and glossworkz and both great glazes.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

SWFC said:


> Right chaps, thanks for your input. If the slight swirls can be removed I will buy EZ Creme, if not then its going to be Glossworkz


That's right matey , what ever choice you make you won't be dissapointed :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cheers guys EZ Creme is on the list


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ez does contains fillers of some kind. Believe me...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215171

Honest opinion though is Prima Amigo on my car beat anything i've tried in the past.

Like Craig mentioned it's the slickest i've ever felt any car i've detailed.

I can't comment on it's filling ability the car was corrected before hand but it's the slickest glaze i've seen/felt.

I wouldn't ever do a full detail without using a glaze, it's as Important to me as any other stage. I find it just simply adds something else to the paint in my eye.

And if you maybe don't have a million hours to do a full detail it's an amazing product/tool.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

what about wet glaze 2


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Used to be AG SRP/UDS for me, both are great at their job and do it better than most at filling and masking, I tried Maxolen wax polish violet and it knocks spots off both, I'm on CG EZcreme + acrylic shine, it's not quite as good as WPV but easier to use.


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Auto Finesse Tripple or R222 Gloss Enhancing Paintwork Cleanser.
> 
> I'd probably side with Tripple for your car's paint as it's a little bit more slick to use; buffs off easier and with the ultra-soft Honda paint that's vital.


Hi john

Where does werkstat sit in here , could i add something else in-between prime and acrylic to give a glossier look?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

by hand my favorite glaze is EZ Creme , Amigo , LPL . CG Glossworkz by machine fills light swirls very well . Nxt 2.0 by machine fills light swirls better than some glazes and gives deeeeep dark finish .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Prima amigo or raceglaze pink glaze,the best glazes ive used.
> amigo makes the paint smooth as butter and shiny as hell,raceglaze gives a shine that you wont belive,youll ask your self if you really need a lsp..


I decided to use Lusso Revitalizing Creme with RGBL , but after your words I will 
order RG signature Prewax


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

zepp85 said:


> Hi john
> 
> Where does werkstat sit in here , could i add something else in-between prime and acrylic to give a glossier look?


Prime > Glaze > Jett. 

Lusso is a pure cleanser Maxi. One of my faves.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Avid user of BH and EZ CG glaze wise but a recent convert to prima amigo


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I decided to use Lusso Revitalizing Creme with RGBL , but after your words I will
> order RG signature Prewax


Maxi make sure you go with the pink non abrasive one,not much of a filler but youll like it very much with BL:argie:


----------



## GWK (Sep 28, 2011)

at hat stage does a glaze get applied? before wax?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

GWK said:


> at hat stage does a glaze get applied? before wax?


Pre wax, yes. Polish - Glaze - Wax (LSP)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes before wax


oooh beaten to it :wall:


----------



## GWK (Sep 28, 2011)

Thought so just wanted to confirm before I go detailing my car today.  (assuming the rain holds off)

Cheers


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

zepp85 said:


> Hi john
> 
> Where does werkstat sit in here , could i add something else in-between prime and acrylic to give a glossier look?


Prime Acrylic is a straight cleaner/base coat with no fillers.

For a glossier look, I'd be inclined to do more before applying Prime (finishing polish and very soft pad and really burnish the finish) but you could add a glaze after Prime and before Jett Trigger.

R222 Gloss Enhancing Paintwork Cleanser is really neat for this; a _very_ under-rated glaze - then just add 3 or 4 coats of Trigger.

The other option for a bit more gloss is to switch to Tough Coat in place of Jett Trigger. It seems to have a slightly glossier finish, more glassy than Jett Trigger which is razor sharp. Rich's white C30 has Tough Coat on and definitely looks glossier than it did with Werkstat.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I would go for EZ glaze or Poorboys black hole; both will give you stellar results.

On the other hand I have not heard a bad word about Prima Amigo.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been using Megs #7 showcar glaze on my "corrected" paint work. 
I think it's a lovely product, easy on/off and gives the finish an extra bit of "bling" 

No fillers though, so it's one you'd only want to use if you're happy with your actual paint finish.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Amigo and Meg's #7 for me, depending on what I want out of them.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

I have used Black Hole with AG HD and this is a great combination that will do what you are looking for. It fills in light swirls and gives a very glossy wet look finish. However, seeing that Prima Amigo is being praised as being better than BH, I would be tempted to use that.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Duke Wellington said:


> I have used Black Hole with AG HD and this is a great combination that will do what you are looking for. It fills in light swirls and gives a very glossy wet look finish. However, seeing that Prima Amigo is being praised as being better than BH, I would be tempted to use that.


I've made my mind up. Its going to be CG EZ Creme. :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

I started to use PA after I got some sample's from Chris @ CPT,

at that time I had heard great review's on BH,but the PA for me beat it hand's down,but there are alot of great choice's on this thread,

so pick one quick before your head explode's:lol:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

SWFC said:


> I've made my mind up. Its going to be CG EZ Creme. :thumb:


OR Prima Amigo :wall:


----------



## Rodders24 (Oct 30, 2011)

While your on the subject of glazes...
Once I have gone of my dark blue focus rs with lime prime with a da, would there b any point using a glaze like black hole hole before waxing? Would I get a better result?
Thanks


----------



## Rodders24 (Oct 30, 2011)

Gone over**..... Predictive text for you!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Rodders24 said:


> While your on the subject of glazes...
> Once I have gone of my dark blue focus rs with lime prime with a da, would there b any point using a glaze like black hole hole before waxing? Would I get a better result?
> Thanks


I believe so. If you check my threads mate. Same colour. A glaze is a must for me.

Prima amigo is easily the best i've found so far though. Great product.


----------



## Mullsy (Nov 2, 2011)

SWFC said:


> Hello
> 
> What are the benefits of using a glaze after polishing & before waxing? I am doing my xmas list & a glaze might find it's way onto it.
> 
> ...


Got a NHB civic and just used poorboys blackhole glaze, great results and removed all swirls, along with poorboys sealer on top great shine

Sent from mullsy's iPhone


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would try clearkote vanilla moose hand glaze, a great versatile product, then top up with your hd wax.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SWFC said:


> OR Prima Amigo :wall:


Get both then sell EZ creme! :lol:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Will a glaze affect bonding/durability of LSPs?

I was planning on using W.Prime Strong as a base again, will a glaze sit on top of this ok?

(I have some EZ Creme lying round somewhere, so I'll be using that).
Thanks


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought that prima amigo is a cleanser.It adds a little shine but basically is a cleanser..Isn't it?
Cant i use 
prima amigo->EZ creme or blacklight->wax or sealant???


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Prime > amigo > wax/sealant.

That combo i'm loving at the moment.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice guys, now ordered PA & FK1000p


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

gally said:


> Prime > amigo > wax/sealant.
> 
> That combo i'm loving at the moment.


Thoughts on durability?

I subscribe to the idea that any coat of LSP is only as good as whats underneath it. Btw, one coat of supernatural in July, still beading


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I always used blackhole, but i all honesty can't see me buying any more after using amigo, it really is that good
Although am going to try AF Trippe as that looks very impressive!


----------

